

The misdirected anger at Eduardo Saverin renouncing his citizenship - beagle3
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/08/21/facebooks-falling-share-price-means-saverin-overpaid-his-takes-by-180-million-on-leaving-the-country/

======
jeffool
Was their really "anger" and "furore" about it?

And assuming his intention was about dodging taxes (I honestly can't remember
that either,) and there was anger, it was anger at his intent. That it came
back to bite him doesn't mean the anger was misdirected.

Anger isn't misdirected at someone who tries to "do wrong" and fails. At
least, that's not how I'd see it.

~~~
beagle3
> Was their really "anger" and "furore" about it?

Yes, even on Hacker news. It went as far as Chuck Schumer said he was going to
introduce a bill that would not let Saverin set foot in the US ever again. A
quick google filtered to (until a couple of month ago) would show you just how
much.

> And assuming his intention was about dodging taxes

He did not disclose his intention. Everyone is speculating.

> Anger isn't misdirected at someone who tries to "do wrong" and fails.

He was making a life change (becomine a singapore citizen, renouncing US
citizenship) for whatever reason. It also implicitly included a bet that FB
value will rise, or alternatively, he didn't care about that aspect. At the
IPO, everyone in the media and congress was furious as it seemed to same him
some $200M in taxes. Now that it seemed to have cost him $200M more in taxes,
everyone's forgotten about it.

------
nodata
This article was relevant maybe weeks or months ago, but now?

~~~
beagle3
No. The article is relevant now, because his lock-up period ended last week,
so now is a relevant time to evaluate.

